# Mails werden nicht zugestellt



## Feanwulf (16. Jan. 2008)

Hi,

bis vor einigen Tagen lief noch alles einwandfrei, ich hatte dann von "sendmail" auf "postfix" umgestellt, da war auf einmal die Konfiguration der Postfächer nicht mehr in der /etc/postfix/virtusertable

Nach heutigen umstellen zurück auf "postfix" sind die Postfächer wieder eingerichtet bzw die Zustellung scheint zu funktionierne. Bis auf ein Postfach. Die eMails werden an den Befehl "procmail" übergeben, tauchen dann aber nicht im Postfach selbst auf.

Ich bin da leider Ratlos woran das liegt oder wie ich es beheben kann, bin daher für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Die eMails scheinen im Verzeichnis /var/mail in der Benutzerdatei zu liegen. Aber wie kann ich mir diese Nachrichten nun schicken bzw in das Postfach (IMAP) einliefern?


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

Ändere bitte mal etws beliebiges, z.B. Quota. bei diesem Account, dann schreibt ISPConfid die Procmail dateien für den account neu.


----------



## Feanwulf (17. Jan. 2008)

.procmailrc Datei wurde neu geschrieben - die eMails die gestern zugestellt wurden liegen noch in der Datei.

Wie müsste/kann ich die Datei an das Postfach übergeben (bzw an Procmail?) oder muß ich damit erstmal leben und kann mir die Datei nur als FTP ziehen?


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst Du die Mails nicht ohne weiteres neu zustellen. Möglicherweise gibt es aber irgendwo ein script, das dateien im mbox Format nochmal an Postfix senden kann, mir ist aber so keines bekannt.


----------



## Feanwulf (17. Jan. 2008)

Ich hab zwar mal so mbox2maildir Scripts gesucht und auch einiges gefunden. Mit "mutt" kann man sich so eine Datei aber auch ansehen und eMails speichern. Bei mir waren nur 2 halbwegswichtige Nachrichten drin, also alles geklärt


----------

